
System automatically converts 2-D video to 3-D - DanBC
http://www.csail.mit.edu/node/2627
======
telepheron
“One of the main insights of the paper is that domain-specific methods are
able to yield bigger improvements than more general approaches. This is an
important lesson that will have ramifications for other domains.”

Who would have thought...

~~~
theoh
So it's a general lesson about domain-specific methods, not a domain-specific
lesson?

~~~
duaneb
Did we really need this project to discover the value of heuristics?

------
lcswi
> of a soccer videogame

The rule of being specific also matches this title. This is for very very
limited artificial video game footage and a database of known 3D scenes from
the same. Hardly what I expected.

They are using recorded footage and depth maps from a FIFA game to 're-match'
new footage with depth.

~~~
resoluteteeth
> This is for very very limited artificial video game footage and a database
> of known 3D scenes from the same.

While they are using "artificial video game footage," as the basis for their
process, they are applying it to real soccer game footage. Limited, yes, but
quite clever in its simplicity. (Obviously, in general, the idea of using
simulated data as a training set for supervised machine learning isn't new,
but who would have thought that an off-the-shelf videogame would be realistic
enough to be used to reconstruct 3d scenes from actual soccer footage.)

~~~
lcswi
Thanks for the clarification, I somehow misread.

------
deckar01
I played with Samsung's 2D to 3D conversion in 2011 and found it to be
surprisingly good at live action content.

While looking into their conversion technology I found a mention of TriDef.
They have several OEM downloads indicating they provide the 2D to 3D
conversion for some Samsung, HP, LG, and Phillips displays.

[https://www.tridef.com/](https://www.tridef.com/)

------
SoapSeller
Stergen[0] did this few years back(had a working system in 2010 IIRC). Their
results are very good for soccer, and good for basketball and american
football(all for live broadcast footage, in realtime). Unfortunately (for
them) nobody watch 3D television anymore.

[0] [http://www.stergen.tv/](http://www.stergen.tv/)

------
bitJericho
Just watched the youtube clip on my 3dtv and the results were terrible. The
people are on the same plane as the grass. They aren't standing up out of the
grass. I'm convinced it's junk like this that has made 3dtv so unpopular. I
show people 3d gaming or proper 3d movies on my 3dtv and they had no idea the
experience they were missing out on. More than one person has told me they
were now going to go buy a 3dtv (good luck finding a passive 3d interlaced tv
nowadays). I have the Vizio E3D320VX. Took me 2 months to find the one I ended
up with. I paid about twice as much as a regular tv for it.

~~~
ams6110
3D has always been a gimmick back since the first stereo photographs were
produced. I don't see any reason that will change.

~~~
morcheeba
Same with binaural sound. Mono was good enough for Miles Davis, it should be
good enough for everyone.

No, seriously, your comment is useless. OP said he likes it for video games &
you don't even address that.

